# artainium uv+ bulk system epson 1410 colour problems



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I hope somebody can help me with my problems with artainium uv+ bulk system on epson 1410

I have tried search the forum for the same problem but even when somebody here described the same or similar issue others were trying to help them over the phone or some other way and I didn't have a chance to see it had been solved.

I am trying to print bitmap images but some colours have a lot of purple colour in it. I called sawgrass dealer in Australia but they were not helpful and finally stopped replying to me at all.

I have Windows 7 64bit system and I have configured its printer driver, install sawgrass ICC profile and configured my Corel Draw X4 but it doesn't help. I have even tried to connect my printer to the other PC that is running XP Pro and have done all configuration and installed ICC profile with no success. Some colours are turning into purple no matter what I do.

I thought there may be something wrong with the bitmap image I am using so I tried to print the same bitmap on another printer with regular ink and there wasn't any purple shown on it. It was perfect and was printed with colours quite close to what I see on my monitor. 

And I am not talking about images turning into wrong colours on sublimated items. The colours are wrong out of printer on sublimation paper.

Can anybody please help me to solve with it? It starts driving me crazy. 

I bought these expensive ink because I thought I could get the best result of of them. However it seems their only advantage that they are a bit brighter than much cheaper Chinese ones I have. With all that wrong colours that advantage doesn't mean much to me. 
It may be doesn't matter when you create you design from scratch and can uses a colour chart to find all colours you want in your design. But what do you do when you need to sublimate a photo provided by a customer. How you can explain why there is a purple halo around her mother's head on a sublimated pendant.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

First step: sublimate the nozzle check and verify
completeness and correct color order.

Is your driver set for "off no color adjustment"?

Are you applying the color profile in print preview
under the misc tab?

If all fails call me. I talk to folks around the world.


----------



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for your fast reply.

Yes, "color adjustment" is off in printer configuration and "Apply ICC Profile" is on under the misc tab. I just followed instructions that came with the ink and since I checked them many times I am sure they all set as required.

Nozzle checking and head cleaning have been done many times for the past three months. The current Nozzle check is almost perfect although it's very hard to see what's going on with yellow colour. It's quite dimmed on white paper and hard to see.

What will be the best time to call you and what is the time difference between your place and Melbourne(AUS)?
I have Skype installed so if it's easier for you we can use it. I can send you a personal message with my skype id or you can send me yours if that's ok.

Thank you very much. Your help is much appreciated

Regards,

Mike




Conde_David said:


> First step: sublimate the nozzle check and verify
> completeness and correct color order.
> 
> Is your driver set for "off no color adjustment"?
> ...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It is 9pm now.

I need you to sublimate the
Nozzle check to something and check the
color order.

Call me tomorrow.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if you ever figured out what was causing this problem. I am having the same problem with the color that is printing on the paper being different than the color on the image. I'm not talking about having a difference in shading I am talking that the image is red and when I print it the first part prints in yellow. I have the Artinium ink (bulk system), Epson 1400 printer using Photoshop elements. I have verified the profile and settings, I have cleaned the heads using all 3 methods (from system maintenance, the elevated cleaning and the manual cleaning, I get a perfect nozzle check and alignment check. When I print the image using the presentation paper setting it 'looks' good but when I press it there is a yellow halo around the entire image. When I print the image using the 'plain paper' setting the first part prints in yellow then the rest prints in red. Any insight you can provide would be much appreciated. Thanks! Sue


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you using the art profile and correct driver settings?
On the nozzle check, are the colors in the right order?

Check printhead alignment.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks so much for your quick response!!!!

I have done an alignment check and it looks fine and have checked the bags (and nozzle check) to make sure they are in the right order...also fine. I verified that I am using the correct driver settings but I am not sure what you mean by 'art profile'. 

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What brand ink?


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Artainium....


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You need to download the artainium 1400 profile from our site or
Sawgrass site. It is free. You then install it and select it in your application.

See our videos for using profiles at condesystems's Channel - YouTube

I can also email you the profile.
Send me an email.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have already downloaded the profile...that was one of the first things I did....just to make sure I had the correct one.

Thanks Sue


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you choosing the profile when you print?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Are you choosing the profile when you print?


 When using Corel draw, do you also need to select the Artanium profile from the Epson driver or just from the Misc. tab in Corel or both?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You really need to call whoever you bought
The ink from. Choose the profile in Corel only
Worst case call me


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys! did you actualy try to press this image??? 
or you only judging the print on the paper?


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

HI,

Yes, I did try to press the image and I get a yellow halo around all the edges and the white part of the image.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

what time and temp and what was the blank??


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

The blank is fabric 100% polyester (have also tried it on Poly/spandex blend). I have run the gamet of time/temperature combinations. Used heat as low as 380 and as high as 410....same for pressing times...anywhere from 45 seconds to 70 seconds......

Thanks, Sue


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

did you play with preasure?? as I had this same whe printing some tees. yellpw cast gon when I lowered my preasure. dont know what cause it as i never had this problem again.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have not tried that....but I will now!!!!! 


Thanks! 

Sue


----------



## jasart (Nov 22, 2011)

ozstockman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope somebody can help me with my problems with artainium uv+ bulk system on epson 1410
> 
> ...


Was your problem solved.......I'd love to know as I am having the exact same issues. All was going well till we had a 3 day weekend. Problem has been consistant ever since. Very frustrating with the orders stacked up to do before Christmas.


----------



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Brenda,

I have just given up and stopped using sublimation. Not just because of purple colour but also because I wanted to print on wood. I have tried making my own polyester coated blanks but it is just a very hard process.


----------



## jasart (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for answering. If it wasn't for all the orders I'd give the Sublimation away too. More pain than its worth.


----------

